
Carbon Dioxide: An Open Door Policy - lainon
http://slatestarcodex.com/2018/08/23/carbon-dioxide-an-open-door-policy/
======
chillacy
I first heard about the subject from a gwern blog post, and I live in a pretty
enclosed space so I bought this co2 monitor by netatmo (which is.. okay, I
wanted more power user features), and I found co2 levels would rise from
400ppm to over 3000ppm, correlated with me waking up to turn on an exhaust fan
next to my bed, and going back to sleep. I wonder if there’s a max co2 level
at which you cannot sleep, or if it’s coincidence.

A project I’d like to try is using a PID loop to control co2 levels in my room
based on sensor data and fan control.

